# Football For Her Virtual Summit NWSL Edition



## Football For Her

We are ending Womens History Month highlighting attributes women are as a whole through the stories of women in the NWSL. Check out this donation based summit! If you can’t donate at the moment but want to attend email shawna@footballforher.org to get signed up! https://www.eventbrite.com/e/football-for-her-virtual-summit-nwsl-edition-sun-mar-28th-9am-3pm-pst-registration-145372698655


----------

